# Cash and Carry Kitchens VAT rate?



## MiseMe (2 Jan 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone know what VAT rate Cash and Carry Kitchens charge for supply and fit?  Is it 23% for the units and 13.5% for just the fitting portion of the job?  Or is it 13.5% of the total cost? Thanks.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Jan 2015)

If supply and fit it's 13.5%. Supply only is 23%.


----------

